# Border Terriers?



## Overgrown Pony (19 March 2013)

Hey guys

My fiance and I are keen to get a small dog.  Between us there is always someone in (I work 3 days and he works shifts), we live in the country and have a 3 year old (very quiet gentle) son.  We also have a wee cat.

I'd prefer something low energy.  A springer spaniel would be my worst nightmare.  We would like something that likes long walks but is not desperately in need of a 3 hour hike a day.  Something that could come out with me and the horse would be fantastic.  I know all dogs are different but something that's not yippy would suit best.  

Our slater came round the other day with a Border Terrier and my fiance was fair taken with it.  The guy said it was a cracking wee dog as it basically is happy to chill or be good fun and is very low maintenance and a really happy wee thing to have around.

What are your opinions on them?  Any info would be great?  Do they cast?  Are they high/low energy?  Are they good with children?  Do they need alot of exercise?  

My fiance has had dogs growing up but my family always just had a cat.  I'm keen to get a dog but not something that's going to take over the house.

Cheers guys


----------



## littlemisslauren (19 March 2013)

IMO All dogs take over the house, having a dog is more a lifestyle choice than a cat.

I have a Border terrier sleeping on my feet as I type. She will sleep all day if possible, is brilliant with little people and is generally an amazing little companion. 

But - She leaves hair everywhere, needs physical AND mental stimulation or she will destroy the house when left alone. IME they need regular socialisation with other dogs or they can become little grumps.

My Border is walked at least twice daily, brushed daily to limit the amount of hair I find everywhere and is very well socialised.

They are the best little dogs ever if you ask me. But they can be stubborn little things so I wouldnt advise you take one on with the intention of it just slotting in perectly.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 March 2013)

They are low maintenance in their coat (clip or strip twice a year) but apart from that no, I wouldn't say they are. 

Some could be trained to follow the horse but most have selective deafness built in and will wander. Not run off, more sidle to follow an interesting scent. 

I have rescued one from being run over on a road and mine has wandered off. 

The ones I know are also good with children but NOT if they are wound up or teased especially with food involved.

I'm not 100% they would fit the bill tho it might very much depend on the individual dog.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 March 2013)

I would look for an older rescue or rehome, having a young pup in the house is a bit like a new baby (peeing everywhere, sleepless nights, chewing things they shouldn't!!) and it doesn't sound like your cup of tea.

You also need to think, when identifying a breed or type, what they were originally used for rather than what they look like or the individual temeperament of ONE dog that you have met in passing.

Terriers were bred to go down holes or tight spaces or cover lots of ground to dig out and hunt things like foxes, rats, rabbits etc and are designed to work all day. They're busy dogs.


----------



## AengusOg (19 March 2013)

Border terriers are probably the best choice if it is a terrier you want, but they are terriers in every sense. Some people say they are not very biddable, but we had bitches for years, and used to breed them, and always found them to be easily trained. Ours were seldom on leads, in fact.

However, ours were working dogs used for fox work mainly and when our human babies came home we felt that the dogs may have harmed them. We kenneled the dogs for a while, and when the kids were up and about we reintroduced them without any problems.

We don't have any Border terriers at the moment. We have a small lurcher and a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, both of whom live in the house. The CKC spaniel is a delightful little dog, full of enthusiasm for walks, great with people, soft-mouthed, cuddly (sleeps with the kids), biddable, with a lovely little face and a smiley personality. She gets a bit grubby in wet conditions, but half an hour in her bed sees her coat dried and clean and she gets the run of the house. 

Some strains of CKC spaniels are prone to neurological problems, so I'd recommend you do your homework and source a pup from a reputable breeder who health checks their breeding stock. I can PM you the name of the breeder of our bitch if you would like to contact him. 

Having had working dogs all my life, I never imagined having a CKC spaniel. Now, having had ours for two years, I can't imagine being without one.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (19 March 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys.  We're about to do up the house (bought a renovation project) so now is a good time to have a pup as when it does the toilet all over the place it's not a disaster as the floors are all going to be replaced anyway.

AengusOg, what's your lurcher like?  I quite like the idea of a whippet.

As you can tell i'm not that clued up on dogs, although my fiance is.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 March 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			Thanks for your replies guys.  We're about to do up the house (bought a renovation project) so now is a good time to have a pup as when it does the toilet all over the place it's not a disaster as the floors are all going to be replaced anyway.

AengusOg, what's your lurcher like?  I quite like the idea of a whippet.

As you can tell i'm not that clued up on dogs, although my fiance is.
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion, this would not be a good time to get a pup, it would be an added stress on top of everything else, they are just like babies for a while - and the renovation project could unsettle the pup when it has only just arrived in a new home.

While greyhounds, lurchers and whippets can be nice low energy housedogs and many get on with cats, sighthounds and cats are not always a good combination - again, please think about original usage, they're bred to chase small furry things.

I think AO's idea of a Cavalier King Charles is a good one. I'd be going for a toy/companion/ornamental type breed if I were you, NOT a working dog x


----------



## ladyearl (19 March 2013)

Sorry but have to say that it is probably not a great time to get a puppy if you are about to renovate the house. You said OK if it toilets everywhere at this point but that is missing the point that if you want a house trained dog you have to put quite a bit of work into it at the beginning and this will mean really trying to avoid the dog toileting inside at all. 

I second the rescue/rehome - a decent rescue WILL match the needs of the dog to what you are able to provide the dog and you will both (you and the dog) be happier as a result! 

Oh and sorry but LOL to not thinking your house will be taken over by dog - it's what they do but to be honest you will love it and not care - be prepared to be surprised at how much you'll see a dog as part of the fabric of your family. 

Happy hound hunting


----------



## Spudlet (19 March 2013)

I wouldn't want a puppy about while renovating a house - so many things for them to get into bother with, people in and out the whole time, noise, stress... Not good for a puppy. I also agree an older rescue dog might suit you much better than a demanding puppy, which will rely on you for every bit of training it needs, introducing it to the world and so on, and will be energetic, messy, chew things and so on... Nothing takes over the house quite like a puppy!

I would also not recommend a working breed. These dogs need occupying. Even if they are show types (for those breeds with a divide) they will still have working instincts, even if they are diluted. A greyhound that has been shown to be cat safe, or as CC says a toy breed, might be a better option. A rescue would be ideal as they can match you with the right dog. 

Eta This little one has a reserved home already, but a dog like her could suit you http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/dog/1101373/myrtle#.UUic2IwgGK0


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 March 2013)

Rubbish dogs if you ask me.








Our BT is great with small children, loves babies (they drop food don't they ?) and is so easy to have around. He's very placid, non aggressive, loves other dogs and unfortunately has no kill instinct. This dog rescues birds from the cat FFS. His best friends are the guinea pigs. 
 He runs alongside or ahead of the horses when we hack and is generally happy to do whatever we're doing. He's affectionate and adores fuss.

 We strip him periodically, which involves sitting in the garden with a beer and plucking his hair out which he quite likes.
 Tough, hardy little dogs and convenient sized.


----------



## BWa (19 March 2013)

I would say that Borders are a great choice. We lost ours in a road accident a month ago and we are still gutted. He was the kindest, sweetest, easy going dog in the world. He was great with both my little nieces and a really homely dog. He got a proper strip and trip every now and then and got on well with all the other dogs he came across, in fact he was very un terrier like! He was quite lazy though and would sit and watch me go out on the horse but refused to come with me. He also was quite squeaky and had such an obsession with toy pigs that he displayed Austistic tendencies! God I miss him...


----------



## AengusOg (19 March 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			AengusOg, what's your lurcher like?  I quite like the idea of a whippet.

.
		
Click to expand...

Our lurcher is very whippet-like. The thing about running dog and dogs with running dog in their breeding is that they usually have a strong instinct to hunt and chase (as has already been mentioned), and they can be awful thieves in the house, raiding the bins and any shelf they can reach. They don't need as much exercise as some of the more active breeds, but they can suddenly disappear at great speed, appearing to have become deaf, especially if their early training has been lacking.

The other consideration with lurchers is that they are a 'mix' of breeds, and so a bit of a mix of emotions and temperaments. Some of them can be very loyal and loving, and others can give the impression that they couldn't care less if you fell over and didn't get up.

There isn't really a good time to get a pup, in my opinion, as they are very hard work for a wee while. However, if you can provide a warm, safe environment, and a properly thought out routine which allows for the pup to be regularly fed and allowed outside to 'clean' itself, then you should be able to have one. They grow up very quickly, and if it is taken out after every feed and immediately it awakes from sleep, praised for doing its business outside, it should be clean in the house fairly soon. It'll probably have to be a priority for a month or two at certain times of the day, but it will soon settle in to the way of things.

I'd recommend getting a decent sized dog 'cage', putting some good bedding in it, and using it for the pup to sleep in, so that it is safe and can feel secure, especially as you will be having work done on the house.


----------



## AengusOg (19 March 2013)

AengusOg said:



			It'll probably have to be a priority for a month or two at certain times of the day, but it will soon settle in to the way of things.
		
Click to expand...

That should read...It'll probably have to be a priority at certain times of the day, for a month or two...


----------



## SusieT (19 March 2013)

miniature schnauzer is actually probably the dog for you


----------



## Superhot (20 March 2013)

I walk a BT every day and sometimes he comes to stay when owner away.  I have to shut my cats away in a bedroom during this time, otherwise the BT would kill them without hesitation.  He has tried to kill neighbours cats, succeeded in killing a Guinea Pig.  So just be very careful.  Instinct kicks in.  I've never lost him down a rabbit hole, though know of other Terriers that have been.  Locally, there are 2 living near me, and I had to stop and catch them in the middle of the road last week.  They were on a scent and had escaped from a ' dog proof' garden.  The owner said nothing would ever stop them when they're on a scent, not even electric collars.  Just something to think about before you get a puppy, that will probably have plenty of opportunity to escape whilst you're busy renovating your house.  Builders coming and going aren't always careful to close gates etc.  
Why not wait till the house is finished and you can concentrate on settling any new dog into your home?


----------



## Spook (20 March 2013)

Ours is a fabulous if rather scruffy little dog, she is excellent with all children, will live in or out. No problem with kenneling, she does not make a fuss if she has to be fastened up while we have a day away. She mooches about the yard and is an excellent ratter. We have had borders for 40years, we always try to have a smallish working bred bitch. I do think that, of the terriers, they make the best family dogs.


----------



## Nosey (20 March 2013)

What a gorgeous pic Spook. Love BTs too..lost mine in Jan aged 17. Tough as old boots, never saw vet for anything other than routine bits, adored kids, but blood lust for hedgehogs in particular..stubborn old bu**er at times but a dog that was loved by all & v sadly missed.


----------



## Spook (21 March 2013)

Ah yes Nosey, the predelection for hedgehog, ours too finds them irresistable...... are all borders like that?


----------

